# Ontario gas technician licence questions



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

There is lots of talk about turning the Tssa gas tech program into an apprenticeship. Does anyone know when this will hApen? And will people holding a g3 or g2 license be grandfathered into the program?

Also, I want to go for the training for the g3 this spring. I am having a hard time deciding whether to go do the inclass course, or the correspondence course. Who has done the course and is it worth my time in class? Or is it simple enough to learn at home? Obviously the g2 course is something to take in class, but from what I have heard, it is easily done on you own.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It will be the best thing removing licensing from TSSA and putting it back in the hands of the ministry of skills

Dont worry... any trade can be challenged in Ontario... just need documented proof and write the trade exam


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> It will be the best thing removing licensing from TSSA and putting it back in the hands of the ministry of skills
> 
> Dont worry... any trade can be challenged in Ontario... just need documented proof and write the trade exam


Good point on challenging the exam

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It will be the best thing removing licensing from TSSA and putting it back in the hands of the ministry of skills
> 
> Dont worry... any trade can be challenged in Ontario... just need documented proof and write the trade exam



If TSSA loses control of gas licensing I will get my gas ticket. I have no interest in dealing with them - at all.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> If TSSA loses control of gas licensing I will get my gas ticket. I have no interest in dealing with them - at all.


I have been saying this forever that TSSA should have never been allowed to License people...

TSSA is not even a government agency.....

The province created a monopoly by allowing TSSA a non-profit organization to control and regulate certain activities in the province of Ontario.....


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

More questions about the course,

Do I need to buy the modules and code book separate from course registration?

And do I need to take all g2 courses g2a and g2b to be able to write he exam?

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I got my g3 at night school which wasn't overly bad. But the g2 was long and drawn out. By the time I factor in gas and tuition, it would have been thousands cheaper to go for the month course or 2 w/e it was. I found night school to be a joke. Teachers working day jobs at companys and teaching at night. No hands on practical etc. I found it to be a joke but that could just be me but getting to school on time every week was a chore. I had to buy the code book (which is way to much money) and they gave us course material until g2 part 4, he made us buy it. 

Regarding the apprenticeship. I find that gas is more of a subtrade, like refrideration/ gas, plumber/ gas fitter, not a solid trade on its own. I'm not saying you can't but thats how I viewed it. But in the tssa flyer they send out, it did mention its a go ahead. I didn't read the whole article but it mentioned it. Already though, graduates are expecting the world. My old company interviewed a new graduate and asked what he wanted and he was told he could easily make 35 bucks an hr. as a g2 by the instructers. They just laughed and he never got the job.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Which school did you go to? Couldyou have done the g3 course at home just as well?

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

That I hadn't heard of before. I will assume no at the time I got mine. I went to mohawk college in stoney creek. 

Also, one of my buds challenged the course and failed miserbly. He said the tssa made it impossible to pass in order for him to have to go to school. He could have been a slacker but I doin't trust them as much as the next guy.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Let me rephrase, George brown offers the course online. Did you find that, if given the choice, you would have learned just as much at home? Or was the instructor invaluable in explaining the curriculum?

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats a tough one. G2 I would have not benefited from home for sure. They are not totally invaluable but I would have learned more from being at day school. Lets put it this way. in day school, they troubleshoot, rebuild burners, pipe bending/threading/flaring and other practical. for me, I did a bit of troubleshooting furnaces (and only furnaces) and thats about it. I never bent/threaded flare or anything like that. 

For a g3, if you have the knowledge of basic codes etc. than ya I would try the home material but if not night school would be a forsure. Its just the g2 I would have rather done day school. Learn more and in the long run, save money.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The whole thing is a joke now and is more of a money grab...

One of my guys took the two year HVAC coarse and came out with OBT 2 and G2 and ODP card...

Back in the day you went to two week end coarse and wrote right there and got your G2 ... then you could do the same thing for G1


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Great, thanks! Which school Sid you go to? High mark?

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i agree I've been doing the gas night school at slow-hawk right now i'm in g2 part 3 i can't take it anymore i called tssa and said i anit doing part 4 I'm writing my exam they said fine np.. pay and write.. its a joke supposed to be 8hrs a week 2 nights of 4 .. i probably sit in class about 3 all week.... I'm glad there starting to open there eyes... its a JOKE! i tell yah all total i've spent over 5gs now


----------



## amir122 (Sep 28, 2013)

*G3 guestions*

Hi every one
I'm doing my G3 at night school. does any one can help me to give more info about exam and questions we face with it? I need also an easy explanation about gas pipe sizing, how to know the sizes?
appreciate anyone who can help me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

amir122 said:


> Hi every one
> I'm doing my G3 at night school. does any one can help me to give more info about exam and questions we face with it? I need also an easy explanation about gas pipe sizing, how to know the sizes?
> appreciate anyone who can help me.


This cabinet maker can't size the introduction request


----------

